# What paint to choose for painting a room?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello
I need to paint my room but I have budgie. What paint should I choose and how to take care of budgie while painting ? I'm planning to take hime to another room. I do not want the new paint to harm the parrot.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Taking him to another room is a must. Use a latex paint with no voc's (volatile organic compounds), these paints are available any place that sells paint. I would keep the door to the room you are painting shut while working and weather permitting air it out when you are finished.I would not return the bird to that room for at least 24 hours after the paint has dried.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cody has given great advice. I think most if not all interior paint these days is low voc, but you’ll want to make sure before purchasing. You may notice a smell for some time after painting, but the smell is not harmful. It’s fumes you want to avoid. If I recall correctly, last time I painted, I didn’t even sleep in there myself for almost a week.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Low or Zero VOC paint is a must!

My birds' rooms were recently repainted.

I moved all the birds' cages to a different part of the house as far away from the room being painted as possible.

After their rooms were painted, I left the windows in the rooms open and kept the birds out of those rooms for a full 5 days before returning their cages to that area of the house.*


----------

